# فلم تعليمي عن حفر الآبار النفطية من الألف الى الياء



## NOC_engineer (20 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فلم تعليمي عن حفر أبار النفط والغاز بعنوان Oil & Gas Wells from Start to End
يمكنكم تحميله بالنقر على العبارة التالية :

سبحان الله وبحمده​


----------



## برلنت (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Dienes (26 ديسمبر 2012)

*​*
The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 ديسمبر 2012)

سيتم إعادة رفعه الى الموقع .. مرة ثانية ووضع الرابط الجديد


----------



## eliker bahij (27 نوفمبر 2013)

.​The link is still not valid​


----------



## NOC_engineer (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*الرابط الجديد للفلم التعليمي Oil & Gas Well from Start to End*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوتي الكرام 
يمكنكم تحميل الفلم بالنقر على هذه العبارةسبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم​أو بالنقر على هذه العبارة :
أستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## eliker bahij (7 فبراير 2014)

.It is a great post.Thankssssss


----------



## bahr_rashid (8 فبراير 2016)

الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. !


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 فبراير 2016)

*تم تعديل الروابط*



bahr_rashid قال:


> الصفحة التي تبحث عنها غير موجودة .. !



أخي الكريم .. تم تعديل الرابط .. وإضافة رابط آخر للتحميل


----------

